
Royal Philips Software – Open-Source Projects Overview - thnukid
https://github.com/philips-software/overview
======
JeroenKnoops1
Thanks for posting this.

We're starting to Open-Source software within Philips. We see a lot of value
in the opening parts of our software. More projects will follow soon.

I did some talks ( f.e. Github Enterprise Summit ) on our journey to Open
Source. [https://githubenterprisesummit-
philips.now.sh](https://githubenterprisesummit-philips.now.sh)

